# How safe is room rentals?



## mrsclug (Aug 14, 2011)

Heading for Perth this December and just trying to weigh up options on our accommodation until we get steady jobs. Obviously not sharing houses etc with people will be a lot safer but financially we might not have that option. Has anyone ever rented a room from a family or with other backpackers and what was your experience like?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

I rented for a year on my initial arrival to Australia...from 3 different landlords. If you can cope with the noise, and can accommodate people from all walks of life, you should be fine.
Never heard of anyone being mugged, robbed or assaulted on...


----------



## JDR (Aug 25, 2012)

If you have to share a house with others try to move in with a family as suppose to a bunch of strangers as they are typically more stable and safer.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

My partner's sister rented rooms around the Melbourne area for a while and she said that it felt very safe - sure, she didn't get along with a landlord or housemate sometimes, she has a big personality so it happens, but she said the rooms rented always had locks. And yes, if you are just prepared you might have a housemate that plays loud music or has a small (noisy and/or possible obnoxious ) child and you can deal with that for a while, why not? Just inform right away if your area/room can be locked and if so, you probably have nothing to worry about.

If you end up still not being comfortable with the idea, you might want to look at units instead of houses, Smaller, cheaper houses and on a lot with several other units. It's not cheap but it's not anywhere near the price range of a full house with 3+ bedrooms and ensuites.


----------

